# PayPal account hacked, how do I get my money back?



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all,
I just received a series of emails from PayPal, first stating that I paid $30 Euro eight times to GameArt Studio GmbH, which is based in Germany.

I do not think it's GameArt's fault, as they are verified recipients, so someone else is using my account to pay them.

I also made two payments to RapidShare.com AG to purchase premium accounts, and they too sent emails to give me my password(s).
PayPal then said that they suspect that a third-party has been using my account and limited it. 

My dad is calling his credit card companies to make sure which card is it and what they can do about it.

I changed my PayPal password (on a different clean computer of course) and would be using the five steps to clean the infected computer real soon, but for now I need to try to get the money back.

Do you guys have any "procedures" on contacting different people to at least try and get about $350 U.S. back?

This is urgent!! Please help!!

Edit: screenshots attached.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Wox,

The best suggestion/advice that I can offer is, you contact your local PayPal® office by telephone immediately, explaining the situation.

If telephoning is not an option, then send PayPal® an email through their 'contact us' link on their website giving details of the suspect transactions.

PayPal® are very empathetic in these situations, as I had a situation in May 2005, and they were very helpful.

Another way around this would be to close that particular PayPal® account immediately (with an email to "[email protected]") detailing the reasons for doing so....once that's done open another account with a different email contact address.

That's my 10¢ worth...hope it helps.

Kind Regards,

*P.S:* RapidShare is :4-thatsba...its a P2P site! :upset:


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, working my hardest on contacting people now.
I never downloaded anything from RapidShare, which is a file sharing website.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good Luck with it.

*EDIT:* Wox, I have removed the image giving your username and passwords from RapidShare, so they will not be abused.

Regards,


----------

